# rohm anavar legit



## didless (Jul 12, 2009)

What do you thin legit?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

they look legit


----------



## R20B (Apr 18, 2012)

I thought they were brown in colour? Although the packaging looks legit


----------



## didless (Jul 12, 2009)

great I've asked my supplier how inter muscular is spelt on vials and its spelt intramuscular which apparently are copies of genuine rohm could this not be a case of were rohm has corrected the spelling on there vials?


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

g2g


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Mine were a red/brown in colour?


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

didless said:


> great I've asked my supplier how inter muscular is spelt on vials and its spelt intramuscular which apparently are copies of genuine rohm could this not be a case of were rohm has corrected the spelling on there vials?


 @Pscarb @Tinytom?

Can't see why they would change it. Would just add even more confusion


----------



## drip (Dec 12, 2013)

There legit

Why would Rohm correct the spelling knowing that the fakers are using the correct spelling,same for another thread were a guy has test e , why the hell would Rohm sack there test hep off and start making a test e when the known fakes are using test e under the Rohm name


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

m575 said:


> @Pscarb @Tinytom?
> 
> Can't see why they would change it. Would just add even more confusion


theres alot round my area, seem to be doin the job


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

didless said:


> View attachment 142483
> View attachment 142484
> 
> 
> What do you thin legit?


I've never used their var, but what I have used (dbol and triple x) never had lines through the tabs.


----------



## drip (Dec 12, 2013)

stuey99 said:


> I've never used their var, but what I have used (dbol and triple x) never had lines through the tabs.


With pro chem and rohm being very closely related its likely that pro chem has repacked it anavar into rohm tubs to shift em faster as know one trusts pro chem now days .


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

drip said:


> With pro chem and rohm being very closely related its likely that pro chem has repacked it anavar into rohm tubs to shift em faster as know one trusts pro chem now days .


that might be true if PC actually existed now


----------



## drip (Dec 12, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> that might be true if PC actually existed now


What i mean is the people behind pro chem have prob sold/given all there made var pills to the people behind rohm for repacking .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

drip said:


> What i mean is the people behind pro chem have prob sold/given all there made var pills to the people behind rohm for repacking .


but they dont look anything like those above :lol:

View attachment 142555


----------



## drip (Dec 12, 2013)

just a darker filler .

Clearly the same press


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

drip said:


> With pro chem and rohm being very closely related its likely that pro chem has repacked it anavar into rohm tubs to shift em faster as know one trusts pro chem now days .


Where do you get your rubbish info from mate? Lol. Rohm and pro chem have nothing to do with eachother.

Rohm are inconsistant with vial shapes, label finish, ink tone, bold prints.. every batch seems to be slightly different. I have a number of rohm products in my stash, all legit, but all have inconsistanceys. Its a ugl and probably use whatever ink, label, vial can be gotten quickly and cheaply. And a spelling mistake is a spelling mistake.


----------



## drip (Dec 12, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Where do you get your rubbish info from mate? Lol. Rohm and pro chem have nothing to do with eachother.
> 
> Rohm are inconsistant with vial shapes, label finish, ink tone, bold prints.. every batch seems to be slightly different. I have a number of rohm products in my stash, all legit, but all have inconsistanceys. Its a ugl and probably use whatever ink, label, vial can be gotten quickly and cheaply. And a spelling mistake is a spelling mistake.


Would you say it is just coincidence that

TRENBELONE AND INTREMUSCLAR SPELT THE SAME ON THERE LABELS

and

THERE LABELS ARE THE EXACT SAME SIZE AND THEY USE THE EXACT SAME STYLE OF TXT

and

THEY BOTH USE THE SAME WHITE FLIP OFF LIDS

and

THEY BOTH USE THE SAME CLEAR RUBBER STOPPER WHICH I HAVE NEVER EVER SEEN ANY OTHER LAB USE APART FROM THOSE TWO

Real legit rohm are not inconstant with there labels or there ink tones or txt

All real rohm

.


----------



## drip (Dec 12, 2013)

All fake rohm


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

drip said:


> Would you say it is just coincidence that
> 
> TRENBELONE AND INTREMUSCLAR SPELT THE SAME ON THERE LABELS
> 
> ...


Mate every link I click onto tonight you seem to be ranting on like your opinion is better than everyone elses...it's really not a good look!! I've got ROHM gear sat next to me with slight inconsistencies in print between tubs and vials...and the orals with different print are all done with exactly the same press, how do you explain that? Maybe me and @IGotTekkers have just been getting ripped off with fakes all this time...in that case thank the lord you've joined UKM to educate all us morons!!


----------



## drip (Dec 12, 2013)

stuey99 said:


> Mate every link I click onto tonight you seem to be ranting on like your opinion is better than everyone elses...it's really not a good look!! I've got ROHM gear sat next to me with slight inconsistencies in print between tubs and vials...and the orals with different print are all done with exactly the same press, how do you explain that? Maybe me and @IGotTekkers have just been getting ripped off with fakes all this time...in that case thank the lord you've joined UKM to educate all us morons!!


This forum is full of opinions its what makes the forum .

Don,t take my posts to heart i am voicing my opinions that's all .


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

drip said:


> Would you say it is just coincidence that
> 
> TRENBELONE AND INTREMUSCLAR SPELT THE SAME ON THERE LABELS
> 
> ...


Yes, they do. And anyone thats dealt with real rohm (of which there are many on here) will tell you the same.


----------



## drip (Dec 12, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yes, they do. And anyone thats dealt with real rohm (of which there are many on here) will tell you the same.


Show me some pictures then mate please .


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

drip said:


> This forum is full of opinions its what makes the forum .
> 
> Don,t take my posts to heart i am voicing my opinions that's all .


Haven't taken anything to heart mate, just giving you some friendly advice. As me and tekkers have said, we both have ROHM gear with differences in print quality...yet you insist that we're wrong and you're opinion is still correct? As I said, I have a tub of xxx and a tub of dbol, both correct colour, both do the job and both by the same pill press. If you insist that ROHM never have inconsistencies with labels how do you explain this.

Also, I have worked in the packaging industry for over 11 years, 10 in food packaging and the last 6 months in pharmaceutical packaging. And I can tell you now that print operatore in the legit pharmaceutical packaging trade earning 50k a year will at times have variances in print from job to job, as quality checks are done by sight...so I would assume that illegal printing for a UGL would probably suffer from even worse inconsistencies, no??


----------



## drip (Dec 12, 2013)

stuey99 said:


> Haven't taken anything to heart mate, just giving you some friendly advice. As me and tekkers have said, we both have ROHM gear with differences in print quality...yet you insist that we're wrong and you're opinion is still correct? As I said, I have a tub of xxx and a tub of dbol, both correct colour, both do the job and both by the same pill press. If you insist that ROHM never have inconsistencies with labels how do you explain this.
> 
> Also, I have worked in the packaging industry for over 11 years, 10 in food packaging and the last 6 months in pharmaceutical packaging. And I can tell you now that print operatore in the legit pharmaceutical packaging trade earning 50k a year will at times have variances in print from job to job, as quality checks are done by sight...so I would assume that illegal printing for a UGL would probably suffer from even worse inconsistencies, no??


ok mate i get you ;leave it at that but do one favor for me please ?

Just upload a picture of the xxx and dbol so i can save it for my own personal preference.

cheers.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

drip said:


> ok mate i get you ;leave it at that but do one favor for me please ?
> 
> Just upload a picture of the xxx and dbol so i can save it for my own personal preference.
> 
> cheers.


Certainly mate. Will be later tonight or tomorrow as my mrs has the camera at work. Pm me if I forget.


----------



## drip (Dec 12, 2013)

stuey99 said:


> Certainly mate. Will be later tonight or tomorrow as my mrs has the camera at work. Pm me if I forget.


Thanks mate


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Lol drip ure obsessed with pics off gear


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

drip said:


> Show me some pictures then mate please .


Certainly




























These are from the same source who has been selling rohm for many years. They are ALL legit.


----------



## drip (Dec 12, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Certainly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The R,s are all the exact same on those vails , yeah ok your right about the ink on the test hep maybe the prinker was running out of ink but look at the pictures of the fakes i posted its clear to see there is defo somthing not right on the test e one , look at the state of it mate .


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Does mine look g2g


----------



## drip (Dec 12, 2013)

Ricky12345 said:


> View attachment 142576
> 
> 
> Does mine look g2g


Yes .


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

drip said:


> The R,s are all the exact same on those vails , yeah ok your right about the ink on the test hep maybe the prinker was running out of ink but look at the pictures of the fakes i posted its clear to see there is defo somthing not right on the test e one , look at the state of it mate .


Even that test e is legit mate, mine were exactly the same, yes they looked shoddy but they are just a ugl and probably have crates of product all rubbing together scratching the labels and then moved and packaged. You should see the states iv recieved gear in. Labels upside down even! Its still legit.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

How you have to look at it is if 1000 pages of labels are printed and it looks a bit sketchy are you gonna throw it all away or send it? I know what id do.


----------



## drip (Dec 12, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> How you have to look at it is if 1000 pages of labels are printed and it looks a bit sketchy are you gonna throw it all away or send it? I know what id do.


The style of txt is diff though and the big R has a flat end not a rounded one like all the real ones posted all over the net .


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

drip said:


> The style of txt is diff though and the big R has a flat end not a rounded one like all the real ones posted all over the net .


Well they are the same from every rohm dealer so ok, rohm are buying in fake test e from their rivals and flogging with their legit gear to their resellers.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

R20B said:


> I thought they were brown in colour? Although the packaging looks legit


rohm tabs, from when they started using the new style tubs I believe are, should be;

Var 50 Chocolate

Var 10 Orange

Stan 50 Purple

Stan 10 Yellow

Dbol Blue

Oxy Green

PCT White

Triple X Cream


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> rohm tabs, from when they started using the new style tubs I believe are, should be;
> 
> Var 50 Chocolate
> 
> ...


Can say for sure that's correct on the pct, xxx and dbol. Best way to tell if xxx is legit is the crippling headaches...and I've got an unused tub that I'm really gonna have to use up in the new year, been putting it off for months now lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

I wouldn't touch rohm with the Intramuscular spelling, personal choice.

like what was mentioned early in this thread before its got carried away, fakes started with the correct spelling, so I don't think rohm would change it on theyre legit labels.

also the other day there was a rohm Parabolin (tren-hex) vail posted with the Intramuscular spelling, and white lids. ROHM don't yet product tren-hex on its own, so is a fake, and a extremely good fake.

seems the blue top and hologram fakes have disappeared these last few months, well no fresh threads about them or ppl posting pics. Could be the people behind thoses are upping theyre game.

ive got a rohm test-hep expiry 2018, that's still Intermuscular.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

drip said:


> This forum is full of opinions its what makes the forum .
> 
> Don,t take my posts to heart i am voicing my opinions that's all .


Yes, but your confusing opinions and facts.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

stuey99 said:


> Can say for sure that's correct on the pct, xxx and dbol. Best way to tell if xxx is legit is the crippling headaches...and I've got an unused tub that I'm really gonna have to use up in the new year, been putting it off for months now lol


there was a guy on Muscletalk would posted pics of rohm 50mg vars, but his tabs were green! He did say his strength shot up so probably got Oxys. He bought another tub of 50mg var and again the tabs were green.

tubs and labels looked totally legit, whether it was a batch mix up rohms end, or these were extremely good fakes, unsure.

the last rohm tabs ive used all matched the colour chart above, but was some months ago as I prefer using only pharma grade stuff now.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> I wouldn't touch rohm with the Intramuscular spelling, personal choice.
> 
> like what was mentioned early in this thread before its got carried away, fakes started with the correct spelling, so I don't think rohm would change it on theyre legit labels.
> 
> ...


They do actualy have parabolin now :lol:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> They do actualy have parabolin now :lol:


ha, only heard they were considering it later down the line.

if they do i'll buy one early next year and soon see what the spellings like. Planning on using Hex with test for a few weeks, or rohm tri-tren.


----------



## drip (Dec 12, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> They do actualy have parabolin now :lol:












But the spelling is wrong ?

plus everyone is saying its fake ?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/249992-rohm-parabolin-2.html


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

drip said:


> But the spelling is wrong ?
> 
> plus everyone is saying its fake ?
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/249992-rohm-parabolin-2.html


that's what ive seen too.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

drip said:


> But the spelling is wrong ?
> 
> plus everyone is saying its fake ?
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/249992-rohm-parabolin-2.html


youll find most drug dealers didnt go to oxford, nor carry a dictionary :lol: people will only say fake because they havnt yet seen it. Same with the test e, anyone that knows about rohm will know that they now make test e 300. Yet people that dont know much about them (like yourself for example) will swear to god that rohm dont make a test e and that any test e by rohm must be fake.


----------



## drip (Dec 12, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> youll find most drug dealers didnt go to oxford, nor carry a dictionary :lol: people will only say fake because they havnt yet seen it. Same with the test e, anyone that knows about rohm will know that they now make test e 300. Yet people that dont know much about them (like yourself for example) will swear to god that rohm dont make a test e and that any test e by rohm must be fake.


Wht confuses me mate is why would rohm make there spelling correct like the fakers have ? This makes no seance at all to me .

Mr rohm

I have a great idea , lets launch a test e 300 and lets start correcting our spelling mistakes to match that of known fakes , this will boost our sales ten fold .


----------



## drip (Dec 12, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> youll find most drug dealers didnt go to oxford, nor carry a dictionary :lol: people will only say fake because they havnt yet seen it. Same with the test e, anyone that knows about rohm will know that they now make test e 300. Yet people that dont know much about them (like yourself for example) will swear to god that rohm dont make a test e and that any test e by rohm must be fake.


So your saying that the parabolin is made by rohm and is the real deal?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

drip said:


> Wht confuses me mate is why would rohm make there spelling correct like the fakers have ? This makes no seance at all to me .
> 
> Mr rohm
> 
> I have a great idea , lets launch a test e 300 and lets start correcting our spelling mistakes to match that of known fakes , this will boost our sales ten fold .


Why would they not rectify their spelling?? People that buy from rohm will know its still rohm and people that buy from rohm resellers will know its still rohm.

And yes i would say that para is legit, although i have not seen it in person myself as i dont use it but its on my pricelist


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

I dont get any of this; why are they stocking test hyp and test enanthate which are both supposed to be the same? At the same dosage aswell? Makes no sense at all?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Machette said:


> I dont get any of this; why are they stocking test hyp and test enanthate which are both supposed to be the same? At the same dosage aswell? Makes no sense at all?


Probably because some numpys wont stop asking for test e. You can see from this thread the arguments a sticky label can cause.


----------



## drip (Dec 12, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Why would they not rectify their spelling?? People that buy from rohm will know its still rohm and people that buy from rohm resellers will know its still rohm.
> 
> And yes i would say that para is legit, although i have not seen it in person myself as i dont use it but its on my pricelist


Because the spelling on the fakes was correct and the spelling on the real was incorrect its how people were spotting the snides.

It has been spelt incorrect on the real ones for years but now the blue lid hologram fakes are no longer around these new so called rohm test e and para are around with correct spelling like the old fakes .

NO sorry i smell a rat .


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Machette said:


> I dont get any of this; why are they stocking test hyp and test enanthate which are both supposed to be the same? At the same dosage aswell? Makes no sense at all


i would guess that the hept will be phased out. Thats purely speculation though


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

i'll find out in the NY when I ask for some. Till then I think theyre fake.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

So much from just a spelling lol


----------



## drip (Dec 12, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> i'll find out in the NY when I ask for some. Till then I think theyre fake.


there blags mate no way would rohm be so stupid to bring out a test e and then change there spelling like that of the fakes .

Not having that for one second


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

drip said:


> there blags mate no way would rohm be so stupid to bring out a test e and then change there spelling like that of the fakes .
> 
> Not having that for one second


wont be buying the test-e, just asking ha.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

drip said:


> there blags mate no way would rohm be so stupid to bring out a test e and then change there spelling like that of the fakes .
> 
> Not having that for one second


So you honestly think that all the rohm suppliers are buying legit rohm and then also going to the fake rohm for parabolon and test e? Lol carry on mate. Until you actually know what you are talking about you should keep quiet. Your "oppinions" are going to be damaging and people with real rohm test e are gonna be throwing away their products all because you think you know best.


----------



## drip (Dec 12, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> So you honestly think that all the rohm suppliers are buying legit rohm and then also going to the fake rohm for parabolon and test e? Lol carry on mate. Until you actually know what you are talking about you should keep quiet. Your "oppinions" are going to be damaging and people with real rohm test e are gonna be throwing away their products all because you think you know best.


Your putting people at risk telling them that the parabolin is real your prob affiliated to the fakes ...

Do one am not taking your BS any longer .


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Lol this still going


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

drip said:


> Your putting people at risk telling them that the parabolin is real your prob affiliated to the fakes ...
> 
> Do one am not taking your BS any longer .


Im affiliated to the fakes yet posted pics of my stash of real rohm. Makes as much sense as your posts.

Cheerio


----------



## drip (Dec 12, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Im affiliated to the fakes yet posted pics of my stash of real rohm. Makes as much sense as your posts.
> 
> Cheerio


Yeah you posted pics of real Rohm I give you that but I dident see any test e or para in your stash , your full of dung .....cow dung

You dung beetle pushing fake Rohm

Do one

People should avoid you cus it's obvious what your up too


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

drip said:


> Yeah you posted pics of real Rohm I give you that but I dident see any test e or para in your stash , your full of dung .....cow dung
> 
> You dung beetle pushing fake Rohm
> 
> ...


Oh, well then youd better call in the mods to ban me for pushing all this fake rohm. Or.. you have some intent to slam rohm and stroll up with low post count and zero credibility trying to bash rohm and scare people away from them. In 2 threads tonight you have slated legit rohm products, accused them of being affiliated with pro chem and retubing pro chem orals. And you say im the one spouting bull****? Get the **** out of here. Who are you anyway? A drip.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Wasn't real parabolon discontinued in 1997 isn't this just a renamed tren lol? The ROHM stuff shown in the pictures is being sold by many sources and getting good feedback.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Edit : On second thoughts can't be assed to argue. I'll take @hackskiis advise from his sig


----------



## didless (Jul 12, 2009)

thoughts?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Oh, well then youd better call in the mods to ban me for pushing all this fake rohm. Or.. you have some intent to slam rohm and stroll up with low post count and zero credibility trying to bash rohm and scare people away from them. In 2 threads tonight you have slated legit rohm products, accused them of being affiliated with pro chem and retubing pro chem orals. And you say im the one spouting bull****? Get the **** out of here. Who are you anyway? A drip.


This guy's been pushing his opinions very forcefully on a few ROHM threads mate, something smells a bit fishy to me tekkers. Or maybe that's the dung beetle smell caused by you, you dirty cow dung man lol.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

didless said:


> View attachment 142602
> 
> 
> View attachment 142603
> ...


Looks ok mate. Does it have a clear stopper? I'm sure drip will be along in a minute to tell you it's fake tho...he may also call you a dung beetle, so be prepared!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

didless said:


> View attachment 142602
> 
> 
> View attachment 142603
> ...


the spelling is intra?? who knows this thread has totally confused me to the point i dont know how to spot a fake?? one thing is for sure i wont be using rohm again too much doubt and confusion??


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

what even with the spelling??


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> the spelling is intra?? who knows this thread has totally confused me to the point i dont know how to spot a fake?? one thing is for sure i wont be using rohm again too much doubt and confusion??


And drip has caused this. Listen mate dont listen to anything thatvprat has said. He has no clue what he is on about lol. If it looks like the pixtures iv posted then its g2g


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

drip said:


> Yeah you posted pics of real Rohm I give you that but I dident see any test e or para in your stash , your full of dung .....cow dung
> 
> You dung beetle pushing fake Rohm
> 
> ...


Er, didn't you try and say something very similar in another thread? Also, didn't you get told forcibly to sit down, and to shut the f*ck up?

Great reputation you're building, also, seems totally legit.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> what even with the spelling??


To be honest mate, I didn't notice the spelling so can't be 100% sure. All my ROHM do say inter. The only thing you need to ask yourself is do you trust your source...if not, find a new one.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> And drip has caused this. Listen mate dont listen to anything thatvprat has said. He has no clue what he is on about lol. If it looks like the pixtures iv posted then its g2g


haha some of it yes he a has caused. gave my rohm tren away befor this thread a few lads on here were using same batch and said it was crap got some neuro pharma to try now. only used rohm a few times and my last lot of test heptylate was crappy too seen a fair few threads on here regarding rohm and not just 1 product npp,test hep, i hope its not some1 trying to ruin there rep they have worked hard to build it. cash is hard earned so for me were they is doubt am out.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Mogy said:


> Er, didn't you try and say something very similar in a similar thread? Also, didn't you get told forcibly to sit down, and to shut the f*ck up?
> 
> Great reputation you're building, also, seems totally legit.


Maybe he owns the fake rohm and wants people to think the real rohm is fake and the fake rohm is real which means he will be the owner of legit rohm and real rohm will be the fake and we will all then buy from him until the new fake rohm accuse the new legit rohm of being the old fake rohm and the process starts all over again.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

There's a former UKM member who would have been able to put this arguement to rest in a second, pity he's gone (mentioning no names of course lol)


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Maybe he owns the fake rohm and wants people to think the real rohm is fake and the fake rohm is real which means he will be the owner of legit rohm and real rohm will be the fake and we will all then buy from him until the new fake rohm accuse the new legit rohm of being the old fake rohm and the process starts all over again.


Or just some idiot who hasn't got a clue what he's talking about...


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

The var should be brown

And that tt400 just posted looks fake


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> The var should be brown
> 
> And that tt400 just posted looks fake


im not sure about the var, they are doing the rounds here, and seem to be doin the job, must be something in them :lol:


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

bigforbday said:


> im not sure about the var, they are doing the rounds here, and seem to be doin the job, must be something in them :lol:


ROHM orals are small, have no line through the middle and have curved fronts not flat. Along with diff colours for each oral, the fakes should be well easy to spot.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

This is all a little crazy.

Real Rohm is one of the oldest labs in the UK and has a great reputation who ever is copying it is thick as fcuk if theyre putting out products Rohm dont stock.

First of all unless someone here knows Mr. Rohm and can confirm the Parabolin and Test Enanthate is there new products then its still a conspiracy but a few guys on here that are in the know have said Rohm do Para and Test E now so i believe them.

Also Rohm are a UGL sometimes its hard to get a certain type of vial hence the batch with rounded bottoms.

Only thing thats confusing me is the spelling mistakes...

Someone please sort this out.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> There's a former UKM member who would have been able to put this arguement to rest in a second, pity he's gone (mentioning no names of course lol)


Just 1? :lol:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

didless said:


> View attachment 142602
> 
> 
> View attachment 142603
> ...


^^ fake

is it me or does the red colour around the R look like its been coloured by someone with a red felt-tip pen??

also the red box doesnt completely go from top to bottom of the label, theres a white line at the top.

again, Intramuscular and not Inter.

also notice the white curve, looks dodgy and not as oval or as high the legit ones.

ROHM is the wrong font in under the R too.

distance from the bottom of the oval to the bottom of the label isnt right either

two legit ROHM oils;










difference in overall label quality is easy to see.


----------



## didless (Jul 12, 2009)

Ok mate I wonder if the anavar is legit as from same supplier


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

didless said:


> Ok mate I wonder if the anavar is legit as from same supplier


couldnt say buddy, but i know someone of Muscletalk bought 2x rohm 50mg vars and his tablets were green, rather than brown.

from the colour chart i was given green are Oxys.

im not buying a tub to check either lol.


----------



## didless (Jul 12, 2009)

lol these are yellow I suppose only one way to find out


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

didless said:


> lol these are yellow I suppose only one way to find out


this is what i was given when rohm switched over to the new tubs, wc style tubs;

Var 50 Chocolate

Var 10 Orange

Stan 50 Purple

Stan 10 Yellow

Dbol Blue

Oxy Green

PCT White

Triple X Cream

its been spot on for me so far, but havent used rohm orals for a few months. Will try and get colours confirmed again early next year.


----------



## didless (Jul 12, 2009)

Think I'm gonna just stay clear of rohm to much confusion lol


----------



## R20B (Apr 18, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> couldnt say buddy, but i know someone of Muscletalk bought 2x rohm 50mg vars and his tablets were green, rather than brown.
> 
> from the colour chart i was given green are Oxys.
> 
> im not buying a tub to check either lol.


I can confirm that when I had 2 tubs once that one tub had brown and the other was green! Must be a batch mess up by ROHM

But I sent them both back to my supplier with no issues.


----------



## R20B (Apr 18, 2012)

I have BD.eu anavar now that I'm waiting for new year for my first cycle


----------



## drip (Dec 12, 2013)

Won't say another word about Rohm real or fakes all I was doing was putting my view out there and as for I am the faker of Rohm I posted pictures of real Rohm and the what I think are fake ones am not out to tarnish Rohm button get to the bottom of this like everyone else .

No offence ment to anyone and dung bettle boy I was just ****ing about pal


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ewen said:


> but they dont look anything like those above :lol:
> 
> View attachment 142555


R.I.P ProChem :crying:


----------



## Stu_76 (Sep 29, 2013)

didless said:


> View attachment 142602
> 
> 
> View attachment 142603
> ...


My ROHM (Hept & Prop) were made in 2012 but have a 2017 expiry. These are 2012 to 2015!! I was told they changed from 3year to 5 year expiry dates.

Anyone else noticed this?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Stu_76 said:


> My ROHM (Hept & Prop) were made in 2012 but have a 2017 expiry. These are 2012 to 2015!! I was told they changed from 3year to 5 year expiry dates.
> 
> Anyone else noticed this?


Yes mate, my npp is 2013/2018


----------



## Jayster (Oct 26, 2013)

Order I just got in, thoughts?


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

@Jayster dbol looks bang on but never seen rohm test e so wouldn't know on that one


----------



## expnoob (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi

Ok I will probably get some abuse as I'm new but it's only an opinion .

I have been using rohm for years and know my source very very well. All there legit products are very good quality and yes Rohm gear has allways had inconsistencies in its labels, bottles lids and even stoppers which unfortunately does make them a target for fakers. If you have a good source this will not affect you.

Test enan - enan is a chain esta 7 , hept is 7 in French hence the name of Rhom test e is test hept - there is to my knowledge no such thing as Rohm test 300 it is Test hept 300.

Parabolan- if anyone here has ever home brewed try to get raw hex is a nightmare as it is very expensive and is virtually identical to Tren enan in results - 1 carbon atom difference if memory serves me correctly. This is why so many companies in the past have been caught selling Tren enan 75 / 100 ml and trying to pass it off as parabolan .

In my opinion the Rohm t300 and parabolan are fake for the above reasons .

In answer to the original question on the var tabs my var 50's are chocolate couler not bright yellow


----------



## Jayster (Oct 26, 2013)

Well the dates on the test-e is November 2013, so potentially it's a new addition? For whatever reason.. Dbol and test from the same reliable source


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Jayster said:


> Order I just got in, thoughts?


Dbol's def legit mate, unless someone's got hold of the same really expensive pill press as ROHM lol, and dates the same as my dbol.. And your test e is the same shaped vial and same dates as my npp. G2g brother...ROHM dbol is very, very good.


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

These are legit


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

capo said:


> View attachment 142666
> 
> 
> These are legit


yep :thumbup1:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Jayster said:


> Well the dates on the test-e is November 2013, so potentially it's a new addition? For whatever reason.. Dbol and test from the same reliable source


how was the test enth mate,im getting some this week...ordered some orbis test with it just in

case lol.


----------



## Aim2Gain (Aug 24, 2013)

mal said:


> how was the test enth mate,im getting some this week...ordered some orbis test with it just in
> 
> case lol.


The test e is thick oil, 2ml was painful for 5 days, got some grape seed oil and filters. Going to thin it out . But feeling the effect 2 weeks in .


----------



## Jayster (Oct 26, 2013)

Aim2Gain said:


> The test e is thick oil, 2ml was painful for 5 days, got some grape seed oil and filters. Going to thin it out . But feeling the effect 2 weeks in .


Thick is an understatement, took me bloody ages to suck back 2ml :lol: my pip only lasted 2 days though


----------



## Jayster (Oct 26, 2013)

mal said:


> how was the test enth mate,im getting some this week...ordered some orbis test with it just in
> 
> case lol.


It's GTG mate


----------



## Aim2Gain (Aug 24, 2013)

Jayster said:


> Thick is an understatement, took me bloody ages to suck back 2ml :lol: my pip only lasted 2 days though


Under hot tap for 2 mins Easier to draw. For me the pip is from the antibacterial stuff in the oil. Strong antibac taste to it.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Aim2Gain said:


> Under hot tap for 2 mins Easier to draw. For me the pip is from the antibacterial stuff in the oil. Strong antibac taste to it.


You mean the Benzyl Alcohol?


----------



## user123 (Feb 4, 2009)

i've never seen test e from rohm. only test hep, its always been really smooth too zero pip from it.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Jayster said:


> It's GTG mate


I remember some 400 I had once and took half hour drawing it up lol,ive run

out of greens too,only blues left....so im fvcked by the looks of things:laugh:


----------



## Jayster (Oct 26, 2013)

user123 said:


> i've never seen test e from rohm. only test hep, its always been really smooth too zero pip from it.


Already had this discussion fella, it's bran new.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

well my test is 2018 and its heptylate..not enth. labelling n stuff looks gtg.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Jayster said:


> Already had this discussion fella, it's bran new.


It seems very good value at 300mg/ml. Most are 250mg/ml.

I will be trying for my summer cut.


----------



## Scottbuckoke (Jan 20, 2014)

I've just some ROHM PCTs, the tubs the same as in the picture but the tablets are tiny, anyone had these?


----------



## IRampage (Jan 29, 2014)

Scottbuckoke said:


> I've just some ROHM PCTs, the tubs the same as in the picture but the tablets are tiny, anyone had these?


Hi everyone.. Was just wondering what use all thought about some rohm anavar iv purchased?

They are small little tabs, which are a dark grey colour

what use think

because iv heard the legit ones are a brown colour but mine are grey


----------



## Jayster (Oct 26, 2013)

They are fake then mate


----------



## IRampage (Jan 29, 2014)

Jayster said:


> They are fake then mate


Defo mate?

cause my source says they were 100% legit


----------



## IRampage (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## IRampage (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## jessijeni (Feb 6, 2014)

i use Anavar-Oxanabol that provides me fast results.


----------



## Jayster (Oct 26, 2013)

IRampage said:


> Defo mate?
> 
> cause my source says they were 100% legit


And why would he lie right? Online supplier or local? Ask him why everyone has has brown tablets then.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Certainly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi mate, my Rohm source was telling me that Rohm never did a Cypionate, found it quite funny one of your photos showing a product of it. Take it these were g2g were they?


----------



## heavy123 (Jan 20, 2014)

Jas said:


> Hi mate, my Rohm source was telling me that Rohm never did a Cypionate, found it quite funny one of your photos showing a product of it. Take it these were g2g were they?


rohm have ALWAYS done test cyp alone with test hep .

There is now a ROHM test E out and some say a paraboloin , who knows whats what with rohm but i would be weary of your source if he is saying they never done a test cyp because it,s been on there product list for years .


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

user123 said:


> i've never seen test e from rohm. only test hep, its always been really smooth too zero pip from it.


Zero pip for you, well not for me. Not saying you didn't get zero pip, but this is in my opinion a cheap priced test e on the market, and it has pip in it.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

heavy123 said:


> rohm have ALWAYS done test cyp alone with test hep .
> 
> There is now a ROHM test E out and some say a paraboloin , who knows whats what with rohm but i would be weary of your source if he is saying they never done a test cyp because it,s been on there product list for years .


Yeah I have the emails to prove it, but will not post them here, don't worry MODS. As he was also selling wildcat, perhaps he wanted to balance out his line of both brands. Would have liked him to be honest though about this


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

skipper1987 said:


> haha some of it yes he a has caused. gave my rohm tren away befor this thread a few lads on here were using same batch and said it was crap got some neuro pharma to try now. only used rohm a few times and my last lot of test heptylate was crappy too seen a fair few threads on here regarding rohm and not just 1 product npp,test hep, i hope its not some1 trying to ruin there rep they have worked hard to build it. cash is hard earned so for me were they is doubt am out.


What happened with your "my last lot of test heptylate was crappy too", in regards to they did not much?


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Jas said:


> Hi mate, my Rohm source was telling me that Rohm never did a Cypionate, found it quite funny one of your photos showing a product of it. Take it these were g2g were they?


Theyve always done a cypionate bud.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Machette said:


> Theyve always done a cypionate bud.


I did have it before I went to him. When i told him he said Rohm have never done it, he has connection with someone who knows them directly.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Jas said:


> What happened with your "my last lot of test heptylate was crappy too", in regards to they did not much?


Sorry mate say again not understanding what your asking?


----------



## jdotwalker (Feb 26, 2014)

Just received an order of these. Meant to be 50mg Anavar, any idea if they are legit?


----------



## jdotwalker (Feb 26, 2014)

Bump.

Any ideas anyone? Supplier says ROHM change colour regularly and these were produced in Jan 2014


----------



## realgains89 (May 10, 2014)

jdotwalker said:


> Bump.
> 
> Any ideas anyone? Supplier says ROHM change colour regularly and these were produced in Jan 2014


These are the same as mine, i'm also curious.


----------

